
Jony Ive Has Left Apple - ciccionamente
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/28/20986838/jony-ive-last-day-apple
======
handoff
Wasn't this announced already a few months ago?

~~~
ciccionamente
The press release announcing his departure only said that it would occur
“later this year.”. If you check now the Apple leadership page, you can see
that Jony Ive has been removed as of today.

~~~
sojmq
Do you guys think the man who was responsible for pushing the commit that
removed Ive from that page shed a tear while doing so?

~~~
vastoi
You mean they don’t just connect via FTP and edit the html file on prod? Times
have changed

